# Dark souls - gfwl problem, jeder ds spieler lesen!



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Hall DS Zocker, 

wenn ihr DS schon unter eurem gfwl acc verwendet habt, DÜRFT IHR *KEINESWEGS* euren gamertag ändern!!!!!!

ich habe es gemacht, seitdem ist mein aktueller Spielstand gesperrt, ein Zurücksetzen des Namens ist *nicht möglich*.

UND ICH WURDE NICHT EINMAL DARAUF HINGEWIESEN, NIRGENDWO STAND ES! Sowas sollte doch nicht erlaubt sein, oder?

Was soll ich tun, beim Support anrufen oder microsoft gleich verklagen (natürlich nicht )?

ALSO BITTE MACHT NICHT DEN SELBEN FEHLER


----------



## MisterSmith (6. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es klappen kann, denn wenn, wie ich gelesen habe, alle Speicherstände mit dem Account encodiert werden, dann natürlich nicht.

Aber du kannst ja mal schauen ob bei deinem Dark Soul Speicherort für die Savegames ein neuer Ordner angelegt wurde. Die waren zumindest bei mir in einem Ordner gespeichert mit dem Namen des Accounts bzw. Profil.

Vielleicht ist es möglich einfach die Spielstände in den neuen Ordner zu kopieren. Ich nehme mal an der Gamertag ist der welches man am Anfang nach dem erstmaligen starten des Spiels erstellt.

Ich habe jetzt auch bei mir mal im Xlive Ordner geschaut. So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist der einzige Unterschied bei den angelegten Profilen, der Ordnername in dem Ordner Content, der letzte Ordner und alle die darin enthaltenen Dateien. Wenn du mutig bist, kannst du ja mal versuchen die bis auf die Ordner alle Dateien zu tauschen und vielleicht auch dann noch den letzten Ordner.

Aber natürlich nur wenn du da nicht noch andere Profile hast, ansonsten würde ich es auf keinen Fall versuchen.


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Eine Frage, wo find ich denn den xlive und save ordner? Sorry dass ich jetzt nicht selbst suche aber ich bin schon ziemlich entnervt heute...


----------



## MisterSmith (6. September 2012)

Bei mir ist der unter Dokumente und Einstellungen, Username und dann geht es hier unter Lokale Einstellungen weiter, rotes Rechteck ist hier Bioshock 2 und blaues Rechteck Fallout 3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da du genervt bist, warne ich dich vorneweg schon mal, die Chancen sind nicht sehr groß dass es funktioniert. Es ist einfach nur das was ich versuchen würde, in dem Wissen das ich zu 99% scheitern werde.


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Ich hab in Content nur einen Ordner
\XLive\Content\E00004808C17C833\FFFE07D1\00010000\E00004808C17C833_MountPt
in dem Ordner dann noch 5 Dateien, eine heißt "Account" und zwei mal mein Profilbildchen von gfwl... wo soll ich das jetzt hinschieben? Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## MisterSmith (6. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ich hab in Content nur einen Ordner
> \XLive\Content\E00004808C17C833\FFFE07D1\00010000\E00004808C17C833_MountPt
> in dem Ordner dann noch 5 Dateien, eine heißt "Account" und zwei mal mein Profilbildchen von gfwl... wo soll ich das jetzt hinschieben? Ich bin verwirrt


 Ich auch.  Du hattest geschrieben dass dein aktueller Spielstand gesperrt ist. Ist dieser dann doch gelöscht worden und gar nicht mehr vorhanden?


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Also ich hab ja nur einen Spielstand und einen gwdflfwl account, nur hab ich den gamertag geändert und jetzt lässt microsoft mich nicht mehr spielen  die spiel laden schaltfläche ist einfach verchwunden....
es gibt nichtmal eine ofizielle anmerkung von bandai...
nur ein user hat im forum geschrieben dass man seinen gamertag einfach wieder zurückändern müsse..
nur das geht nicht, anscheinend kann man einen Namen nicht 2mal benutzen  Und falls es doch geht, kostet die Namnesänderung 10 Euro... die sind doch nicht mehr ganz richtig


----------



## MisterSmith (6. September 2012)

Ist ja im Prinzip egal wie viele Spielstände es sind. Du kannst aber also gar nicht mehr spielen bzw. laden? Ich würde es erst mal mit dem erstellen eines Offline Accounts probieren. Dazu müsste man sich aber erst mal im Spiel von seinem Online Account abmelden.

So müsste es laut einem User möglich sein den Account sozusagen zu löschen. Hier in diesem Video in meinem vorherigen Post wird das ab 1:50 gezeigt:
http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-so...dows-live-funktioniert-nicht.html#post9500902

Der Spielstand ist dann aber leider sowieso anscheinend gelöscht worden oder du suchst dem Speicherort ob er noch da ist, ich befürchte aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, den Key bei Steam zusätzlich noch zu registrieren, da gibt es bei den Spielen nämlich meist Cloud-Speichern   Wenn GFWL allerdings gar nicht läuft, dann siehts schlecht aus, denn über Steam brauchste das dann auch noch


----------



## chbdiablo (6. September 2012)

Dark Souls hat keinen Steam Cloud Support, da die Saves ja von GFWL sind.

Edit: Die DS Saves sind normalerweise übrigens hier: Benutzername/Dokumente/NBGI/DarkSouls

Dort gibts dann einen Ordner mit dem Benutzernamen, versuch mal den einfach umzubennen in deinen jetztigen Namen.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. September 2012)

@Shadow_Man
Einen solchen Cloudservice gibt es meines Wissens auch bei GfWL, zumindest habe ich wenn ich mich nicht gerade furchtbar täusche vor kurzem etwas darüber gelesen.

Ist mir aber eigentlich egal, bin sowieso Offliner.


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Danke Leute! Ich habs wieder hingekriegt, der Save von gestern Abend geht  Dafür gibts ne Runde "Gefällt mir"'s und virtuelle Kekse 

Ich hasse gfwl dieses Teufelszeug 

und ich find man sollte microsoft dafür verklagen mit der namensänderung, vor allem die 10€! Stellt euch mal vor man verschreibt sich 
Wenn das bei Steam auch so teuer wäre...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dark Souls hat keinen Steam Cloud Support, da die Saves ja von GFWL sind.
> 
> Edit: Die DS Saves sind normalerweise übrigens hier: Benutzername/Dokumente/NBGI/DarkSouls
> 
> Dort gibts dann einen Ordner mit dem Benutzernamen, versuch mal den einfach umzubennen in deinen jetztigen Namen.


 
Komisch, wenn ich unter Eigenschaften - Updates bei dem Spiel gehe, dann kann ich aber Cloud aktivieren. Oder funktioniert es dann trotzdem nicht? 

@
*legion333:* 

Das ist super, dann wünsch ich weiterhin noch viel Spass


----------



## chbdiablo (6. September 2012)

Nein, die Saves von Dark Souls werden zumindest bisher nicht in der Steam Cloud gespeichert. Deshalb hat der dsfix ja auch unteranderem automatische Speicherbackups eingebaut.


----------



## Jan12345678910 (22. Februar 2013)

Alsoo mir ist grad genau das selbe passiert und ich hab leider absolut kp was ich jetz machen soll , weil ich  mich null mit GFWL, etc auskenn :/ mag mir des vlt einer mal erklären, wäre wirklich wirklich nice..


----------



## PhillyLeGrand (2. August 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dark Souls hat keinen Steam Cloud Support, da die Saves ja von GFWL sind.
> 
> Edit: Die DS Saves sind normalerweise übrigens hier: Benutzername/Dokumente/NBGI/DarkSouls
> 
> Dort gibts dann einen Ordner mit dem Benutzernamen, versuch mal den einfach umzubennen in deinen jetztigen Namen.


 

Hallo Leute. Bei mir hat es funktioniert die Save-Datei aus dem alten Ordner (vorheriger Nick) in den des neuen Nicks zu kopieren. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe Leute!


----------



## Kratos333 (23. September 2013)

öhm, jetzt da GFWL nicht mehr existiert wurde ja sozusagen der Onlinemodus von Dark Souls entfernt? Oh weia  Werde ich wohl auf dem PC nie wieder anfassen. Dark Souls offline ist einfach nur noch Murks! Geradedas besondere Offline/Online in dem Spiel ist ja das besondere und dann kein PvP mehr? Sehr enttäuschend!


----------

